# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Bộ lọc khí nén :Nhờ các bác tư vấn.

## thuyetnq

Chào các bác.
Em kiếm được bộ lọc khí như vậy:



Em dùng bình hơi nội địa loại piston khô không dầu,khí nén đễ điều khiển  xi lanh hơi .
Do không rành về bộ lọc ,nên đưa lên đây nhờ anh chị em xem và hướng dẩn giúp cách dùng.
Cảm ơn các bác trước

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chào các bác.
> Em kiếm được bộ lọc khí như vậy:
> 
> 
> 
> Em dùng bình hơi nội địa loại piston khô không dầu,khí nén đễ điều khiển  xi lanh hơi .
> Do không rành về bộ lọc ,nên đưa lên đây nhờ anh chị em xem và hướng dẩn giúp cách dùng.
> Cảm ơn các bác trước


Lắp theo chiều mũi tên trên vỏ.

----------


## thuyetnq

Cảm ơn anh .
 Cái nầy có châm dầu ko anh?
 Nếu châm thì châm ở bình nào ,loại dầu...?

----------


## Tuanlm

chỉ châm dầu nếu cần cho xy lanh hoặc các thiết bị cần bôi trơn. Châm vào 2 cái bình nhỏ phía sau. Trên đó có nút chỉnh lưu lượng dầu.

----------


## thuyetnq

Ok Cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------

